# Osta-Gain Low Prices have just got Lowered!



## maniac0614 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Our Low Prices
Just Got Lower*
Osta-gain.com






*Osta-gain Prices have just got Lower!
No need to wait for a sale.
We've just lowered prices for you! SITEWIDE!
No codes needed to take advantage of this deal.
Peptides,Sarms,and Chemical Regeants have all been lowered.
You get our best prices EVERYDAY!

OSTA-GAIN.COM*

*Research Purposes Only And Not For Human Consumption*









*Customer Service Email: *osta-gain@safe-mail.net
​


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 12, 2013)

Save an extra 20% off when you use a rep code!


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 13, 2013)

Was $99.99 Now $57.99 
MK 2866 30ML-30MG




Was $119.89 Now $59.99 
GW-501516 30ml-10mg/ml





Was $32.99 Now $25.99 
Tamoxi-Gain 30ML - 40mg/ml "DOUBLE STRENGTH"





Was $119.99 Now $99.99 
IGF-1 LR3:Long R3 IGF-1 Receptor Grade/Pro Kits 100mcg X 10 vials = 1mg





Was $74.99 Now $59.99 
IGF-1 LR3:Long R3 IGF-1 Receptor Grade 1mg





Was $79.99 Now $54.99 
IGF1-DES1 3 1mg




Was $21.99 Now $15.99 
Thymosin Beta 4 -2mg (TB 500)




Was $39.99 Now $29.99 
Thymosin Beta 4 -5mg (TB 500)




Was $79.99 Now $56.99 
Thymosin Beta 4 -10mg (TB 500)





Was $23.99 Now $13.99 
PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10MG




Was $19.99 Now $13.99 
MT I 10MG





Was $29.95 Now $14.99 
MT II 10MG (MELANOTAN 2)



Was $28.98 Now $18.99 
Hexarelin 5mg



Was $26.98 Now $17.99 
Ipamorelin 5mg




Was $32.99 Now $19.99 
GHRP-6 10mg "DOUBLE STRENGTH"




Was $33.98 Now $19.99 
GHRP 2 10mg "DOUBLE STRENGTH"




Was $12.99 Now $8.99 
Prostaglandin E1 (PGE1)




Was $26.98 Now $19.99 
Modified Grf 1-29 (CJC 1293) 2mg




Was $25.99 Now $19.99 
PEG-MGF 1mg (IGF-1Ec)



Was $32.99 Now$24.99 
CJC 1295 WITH DAC 2mg

*Osta-gain.com

**No Codes Needed!*​


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Not even these guys can get under our Prices!​*


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 14, 2013)

*



Not even these guys can get under our Prices!​*There we go


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 14, 2013)

^^lol you got that right!


----------



## ASCON (Feb 15, 2013)

Great prices! The site currently does not reflect these prices FYI. I have emailed them.


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 15, 2013)

Check back later today. We just did some maintenance and upgrades to the website and prices needed to get updated again. So please check back later or pm your email address and I will email you when its back up.


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 15, 2013)

Prices are back up Ironmag!


----------



## ASCON (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks. Got it taken care of.


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 18, 2013)

Osta-gain prices dropped like its hot sale is still going so dont miss out!


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 19, 2013)

Use a rep code and save 20% off Extra!


----------



## osta-president (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your patience while we were switching servers. It took a little longer than we anticipated but everything is up and running and the new server should have no problem handling all the traffic to the site so it should be much faster.  Take advantage of the new low prices. Thank you


----------



## ASCON (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the great service.


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 21, 2013)

ASCON said:


> Thanks for the great service.



You are welcome bud!


----------



## maniac0614 (Feb 23, 2013)

Is our sale over? Nope not yet so jump in and take advantage of these low prices. Use a rep code and save yourself an extra 20% off!


----------

